
UBI, Automation, and Plutocracy = Dystopia - AndrewBissell
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/universal-basic-income-automation-plutocracy-dystopia-efc14f526037
======
bernierocks
This is exactly why I'm against UBI: As more and more people get UBI, we will
have more generations of people dependent on the government for all of their
needs.

This also means they have control over large portions of the population,
directly funded by the billionaires.

